# AC Motor Modifications



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

buzzforb said:


> I wish i did not have to start a thread to ask this question but i have been unable to find the answer anywhere else. Perhaps I am not looking in the right place. I am looking at the Black Max inverter duty motor for possible use in an EV Conversion. How far can these motors be pushed over there rated capacities based on these assumptions:
> Use of quality controller with space vector modulation
> High total voltage(460+ which should reduce total amps flowing through motor)
> Possible motor alterations including liquid cooling
> Second consideration of direct coupling of motor with rear wheel using dual inverter with single controller and new NEC chip. May need gear reduction of 2:1


good question , liquid cooling seams to double the continuous rating , then adding oil cooling to that seams to almost double that . short burst will not have the limits that a brush motor will . I googled liquid cooled dynamo meters , also do switched reluctance motors which is a variation of the induction motor easy to modify the motor but hardest to control . one 150 lbs. motor has been tested to 700 hp at 30,000 rpm .look for thin lamaniations for high hz. using copper bars in the armature instead of alum , better bearings .


----------



## Schmism (Aug 16, 2008)

aeroscott said:


> one 150 lbs. motor has been tested to 700 hp at 30,000 rpm .


and this technology is applicable to a motor with a max of 800rpm?? (direct drive, 1600 2:1) (if it scales linearly) 30000/700hp = 18hp @800 rpm


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

Schmism said:


> and this technology is applicable to a motor with a max of 800rpm?? (direct drive, 1600 2:1) (if it scales linearly) 30000/700hp = 18hp @800 rpm


SR motors according to lti have the highest start up torque because of lower heating of the armature .oh it's not linear


----------



## buzzforb (Aug 16, 2008)

I looked intor the SR motors but was unable to find anything. THatis why i am currently looking at the afore mentioned items. IT is a reasonably priced motor that seems to be a possible building block to an ev vehicle.

http://web4.automationdirect.com/static/specs/motorsblackmax.pdf


----------

